# CHINA - 2021 FIFA Club World Cup



## rebelheartous (Dec 28, 2008)

5portsF4n said:


> Those who defend this format have an appreciation of the game outside of western Europe. You, like all the other western Europeans who only follow their leagues, do not have to watch a single second of this tournament.
> 
> As for the rest of us that do like to see big clubs around the world play against Europe's best, this will be a lot of fun. If fans of Real Madrid living in Madrid don't want to watch their team play in unsociable hours, then Real's tens of millions of fans around the world happily will.
> 
> It's OK that this tournament is not for you. Thankfully FIFA thinks beyond the small mentality scope of western Europeans.


First of all, there's no such thing as Western Europeans (or any kind of Europeans) outside the head of some illiterate yankees. There are Germans, Italians, Polish, Serbians etc.

Secondly, of course people from Europe follow their local football leagues as they are better than any other similar leagues around the globe (incl. playoff leagues with no relegation like you-know-where-i'm-heading) and you don't have to waste your time to prove a mere fact.

There is FIFA Club World Cup even now but it is not taken as a major tournament or something. It's more like a 2-3 friendly games against Asian/US/African wannabes trying to concede less goals. :lol: So even if FIFA creates a new tournament with more teams/groups/matches, it will hardly be considered for anything different than summer training camp (yeah, in Europe that's when the season is over and teams are transitioning for the next one).



> The continual revamping of the CL and now FIFA's CWC is just another step toward the eventual concentration of the biggest clubs playing against each other regularly.


Haha, Europe's grands play every other weekdays against each other and the tournament is called Champions League. So why play a *friendly* with Boca or Yokohama Marinos when you can already draw Atletico or Liverpool in CL's playoff phase? Give me a plausible reason. 



> But I also understand that people who make money generally want to make more money.


Well i don't. To look at things like that is really wrong and selfish. Why make more money with so many starving people and poor nations around us?


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Bearing in mind I'm not a fan of this event...



rebelheartous said:


> So even if FIFA creates a new tournament with more teams/groups/matches, it will hardly be considered for anything different than summer training camp.


In the short term, yes, but in the future that might change. There was a time when the European Cup was less prestigious and far less lucrative. There was also a time when the Scottish Premiership was a prominent league. But as the planet grows more populated and market forces change things don't always stay the same. There's a reason the European Cup evolved from a simple knockout tournament into a league, and a reason why several power clubs and egos involved with the UEFA Champions League want to make still further changes. It's called money. 



> Haha, Europe's grands play every other weekdays against each other and the tournament is called Champions League. So why play a *friendly* with Boca or Yokohama Marinos when you can already draw Atletico or Liverpool in CL's playoff phase? Give me a plausible reason.


See above. Have you noticed how more and more teams do global tours for their summer friendlies? Have you noticed how a marketing company cobbled together a number of those matches into a "cup tournament" known as the International Champions Cup? All this is so those teams can make even more money. And in that vein why not? You're not paying the players and staff anymore than if they were home on the sofa, so why not trot them out and garner some extra cash from your global fans? That in turn helps sell more merchandise and increase the value of the global TV deals for their domestic leagues by strengthening the ties between the European giants and their fans around the world. 

I may not agree with the net result of all this but I get why they're doing it. 



> Well i don't. To look at things like that is really wrong and selfish. Why make more money with so many starving people and poor nations around us?


Good for you. Alas, neither you nor I are the ones running a club so we have to deal with the decisions of people who are interested in money and lots of it. After all there's always a benefit to be had in increasing an economy, even if for no other reason than to not fall behind others that are also growing. 

Bottom line is this: Pro football has become a huge and very lucrative business, so the people involved are going to do what they can to maximize that business. Sometimes it may take the form of an equitable competition that works best for fans, other times it may be blatant measures reducing the team-fan relationship to mere consumerism. One thing is for certain, however, in that all of this will continue to evolve as the very forces fight over money and control because there's simply too much of it to be had.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

rebelheartous said:


> First of all, there's no such thing as Western Europeans (or any kind of Europeans) outside the head of some illiterate yankees. There are Germans, Italians, Polish, Serbians etc.


Leaving aside soccer, there is such a thing as western Europe and it is widely used in economic, political and social contexts. Loosely speaking, they are the countries where Greek and Roman thinking and Christianity were the prevalent influences.

W. Europeans tend to think alike on basic rules of interaction, courtesy, proper social conduct, roles of men vs. women, minority relations, government powers and restraints, the value of private organizations, work ethics, etc. Of course, these are statistical averages and do no apply person by person to residents of Europe. 

If you are interested, check into "political culture" where you can get access to the studies that examined Europe (East and West) and other parts of the world.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

GunnerJacket said:


> Bearing in mind I'm not a fan of this event...
> 
> In the short term, yes, but in the future that might change. There was a time when the European Cup was less prestigious and far less lucrative. There was also a time when the Scottish Premiership was a prominent league. But as the planet grows more populated and market forces change things don't always stay the same. There's a reason the European Cup evolved from a simple knockout tournament into a league, and a reason why several power clubs and egos involved with the UEFA Champions League want to make still further changes. It's called money.
> 
> ...


Agree with pretty much everything. As you imply, this is not happening just because some group wants to make more money: it's that those on the outside will come in and eat them for lunch if they stand still. There are now tens of thousands of investors wanting to put 100M or more into these ventures and 2k billionaires who could just invest directly. And they are working on it right now.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

pesto said:


> Agree with pretty much everything. As you imply, this is not happening just because some group wants to make more money: it's that those on the outside will come in and eat them for lunch if they stand still. There are now tens of thousands of investors wanting to put 100M or more into these ventures and 2k billionaires who could just invest directly. And they are working on it right now.


Well, not exactly what I'm saying nor what I want but I'm pragmatic about these things. I know how greed works.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

It's not greed. It's desire for improvement and survival.

Suppose that Microsoft figured that with marketing DOS around Seattle they pretty much had all the money they would ever need. They wouldn't just be poorer, they would be gone.


----------



## cmc (Oct 4, 2005)

*Nice*_.... 2022 should just go to China_


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2019)

Might be time for the Africans to go quadrennial and not biennial with the AFCON. We already have a situation now where European Championships and the Copa America are held at the same time every four years. Should have all the continental Championships held at same time.

http://www.insideworldfootball.com/...-fifas-club-world-cup-saying-will-kill-afcon/



> FIFA’s decision to expand the Club World Cup and play it in June 2021 has been attacked by Togo’s veteran French coach Claude le Roy who says it will “kill” the Africa Cup of Nations.
> 
> In a savage denunciation of FIFA president Gianni Infantino’s pet project, Le Roy says the tournament’s new timing and format will pose huge problems for Africa’s showpiece event which Cameroon is due to host in June and July the same year.
> 
> Le Roy says AFCON, which was itself switched to June-July for the first time this year from its traditional mid-winter European slot in order to stave off club-versus-country friction, will effectively be destroyed by the new-look 24-team Club World Cup, the current version of which has long taken place in December.


----------



## greenlion (Jul 30, 2010)

November 1st 2019， Shanghai Pudong Stadium

https://v.qq.com/x/page/w3015es6pm2.html


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

greenlion said:


> The Chinese Football Association will anounce the host cities for 2021 FIFA Club World Cup and 2023 AFC Asian Cup in November, currently there are 18 cities bidding for 2023 Asian Cup, 8 to 10 cities will host the event, CFA will also select 6 to 8 cities for CWC from these 18 cities.
> 
> list of 18 candidate cities
> Shanghai, Beijing, Tianjin, Chongqing, Guangzhou, Chengdu, Wuhan, Xi'an, Nanjing, Shenyang, Qingdao, Ningbo, Dalian, Changsha, Taiyuan, Luoyang, Ordos, Suzhou
> ...


any news on this?


----------



## greenlion (Jul 30, 2010)

ElvisBC said:


> any news on this?


according to chinese sources the CFA had submit a list of candidate cities to FIFA, there are ten cities on the list and FIFA will announce the final 8 in december

candidate cities

Qingdao, Jinan, Beijing, Shanghai, Tianjin, Wuhan, Guangzhou, Shenyang, Dalian, Hangzhou


----------



## greenlion (Jul 30, 2010)

https://news.cgtn.com/news/2019-12-...-Cup-and-2023-Asian-Cup-MMVLTQvcBO/index.html



> Eight cities have been selected to host the FIFA Club World Cup in 2021 and 10 cities were picked as venues for the Asian Cup in 2023, the Chinese Football Association (CFA) announced on Saturday.
> 
> Shanghai, Tianjin, Guangzhou, Wuhan, Shenyang, Ji'nan, Hangzhou, and Dalian will host the first club World Cup featuring 24 teams from June to July 2021, the CFA said.
> 
> Beijing, Tianjin, Shanghai, Chongqing, Xi'an, Dalian, Qingdao, Xiamen, and Suzhou will stage the 2023 Asian Cup competition.


CWC 2021: Shanghai, Tianjin, Guangzhou, Wuhan, Shenyang, Ji'nan, Hangzhou, and Dalian

AC 2023: Beijing, Tianjin, Shanghai, Chongqing, Xi'an, Chengdu, Dalian, Qingdao, Xiamen, and Suzhou


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks, we can always count on you!

now all we need is more info about each one! all of those cities have several stadiums ..


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

ElvisBC said:


> thanks, we can always count on you!
> 
> now all we need is more info about each one! all of those cities have several stadiums ..


Most likely they will use 1 stadium per city. 8 stadiums for CWC should be good enough. And 10 stadiums for AC should be more than enough. So if the cities have multiple stadiums, they will definitely use the biggest stadium in each city.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

just realized no beijing in 2021 :uh:

only three cities got both asian cup and club world cup, quite interesting as well!


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

ElvisBC said:


> just realized no beijing in 2021 :uh:
> 
> only three cities got both asian cup and club world cup, quite interesting as well!


When you have multiple potential cities to host various competitions :lol:


----------



## greenlion (Jul 30, 2010)

here are the pictures for Asian Cup 2023 stadiums published by AFC









Under renovate 

Beijing - Workers Stadium， Capacity 71112， Club Beijing Guoan，open date: 1959

Tianjin - Teda Football Stadium, capacity 36390, club Tianjin Teda, open date: 2004


Under construction：

Shanghai - Pudong Football Stadium, Capacity: 33,765, Club: Shanghai SIPG, open date : 2021

Chongqing - Liangjiang（Two Lake） Football Center， Capacity 46,800 Club: Chongqing Lifan, open date:2022

Chengdu - Fenghuangshan （Phoenix Mountain） football stadium, capacity 55,590 club: Sichuan FC open date： 2022

Xi'an -Fengdong XIFC football stadium, capacity 60,000 Club: Shanxi Chang'an Atheletic open date: 2023

Dalian - Dalian Suoyuwan (diamond bay) Football Stadium， Capacity 39,800 club: Dalian Yifang,open date: 2023

Qingdao — Sunshine new city Chengyang football stadium, capacity 52,800 club Qingdao Huanghai, open date: 2023

Suzhou, Kunshan city - Eastern City Sports park football stadium， capacity 45,000 open date 2022

Xiamen - Xiang'an Football Stadium, capacity 60,000 open date 2023


----------



## greenlion (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Nasdos (Jan 7, 2020)

When the expanded format was approved at a FIFA Council meeting in Miami in March, several top European clubs indicated they intended to boycott the competition.
In a letter sent to Infantino and signed by 15 members, including Juventus, Manchester United, Barcelona and Ajax, the European Club Association (ECA) said it was "firmly against any approval of a revised Club World Cup at this point in time and confirm that no ECA clubs would take part to such a competition.Kodi Lucky Patcher nox


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

don‘t worry, money will be so huge all of them will be selling their souls just to take part in this tournament


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

If they still want to have this tournament, seems like it would make the most sense to move it back one year to June-July 2022, as there's no major international tournament scheduled then.


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

--


> *Statement from the FIFA President*
> 17 Mar 2020
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

> A day after UEFA and CONMEBOL announced their intentions to postpone Euro 2020 and Copa America by a year, FIFA has given them the green light.
> 
> FIFA announced Wednesday that it has placed the two competitions on its international calendar from June 11 to July 11 in the wake of the coronavirus outbreak that has forced every sports league and competition to shake up its future.
> 
> The decision was taken unanimously by the FIFA Council, which also was left with no choice but to postpone plans for an expanded, 24-team Club World Cup, which was originally going to be held in the summer of 2021. FIFA says it will "decide at a later stage" when the new competition will debut.


https://www.si.com/soccer/2020/03/1...a-america-postponement-international-calendar


----------



## Amar18120 (Jul 17, 2020)

Well i don't. To look at things like that is really wrong and selfish. Why make more money with so many starving people and poor nations around us?
operating system types


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

this one is apparently scrapped, will be played in old format with seven teams in december 2021 in japan


----------

